# Direct Rendering not working with ATI Radeon 9200

## Draekon

So I have an ATI Radeon 9200, running kernel 2.6.11

I have tried everything I could find, but it still wont work.  I followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers but that didnt work either.

Help please.

----------

## Specialized

I think we need a bit more information f.e. your xorg.conf and  your Xorg.log.

----------

## Draekon

Sry for the lack of info before...

xorg.conf

```
# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    

    Screen "Screen0"

    

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    

EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log

```
(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removi

ng from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Mon Jun 27 15:02:05 PDT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 000000001ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131068

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126972 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ASUS P4B266 detected: force use of acpi=ht

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f8cd0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4B266LA 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4B266LA 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc100

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4B266LA 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc040

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4B266LA 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc080

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4B266LA 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:1 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4

__iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1793.498 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 513212k/524272k available (2489k kernel code, 10420k reserved, 663k data, 204k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3530.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=1765376)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.43 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Total of 1 processors activated (3530.75 BogoMIPS).

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1626k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1060, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fcb60

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xcb90, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 18 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 18 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2440] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:1f.3 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:1f.5 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:02:08.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:02:09.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:02:0b.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:02:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.4

pnp: 00:13: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pnp: 00:13: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:13: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:13: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:01:00.0

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=250.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 90x25

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon Ya 

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 5

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HP CD-Writer cd16b, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8160B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0004 -> 0005)

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:1f.5 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50906 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with AD1885 at 0x9800, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1f.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 9, io base 0xa400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1f.4

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:02:0b.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 9, io base 0xa000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:09.0 (0014 -> 0016)

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:02:08.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:02:08.0

e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xde800000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:E0:18:58:06:E2

usbcore: registered new driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom.c: v1.30:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:01:00.0

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/1

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a1

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8663 using kernel context 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03fdc00(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root
```

If you need me to post something else, let me know, I'm still new to linux.

----------

## djkork

for radeon 9200 i reccommend you  to use the xorg radeon driver rather than propietary ati driver fglrx due fglrx driver have a lot of bugs:

-- DVI connection doesn't work

-- Memory leak on loading textures eats all your memory after a while (<=8.12.10) (making impossible playing games with a lot of textures like nwn)

-- Doesn't compile vs kernel 2.6.12 (8.14.13-r1 compiles but doesn't work)

-- Changing to console and returning to X corrupts your screen (if you are running an opengl game)

-- Opening a second X server hangs your computer

and performance is very simmilar, i have  been testing all ati drivers on my computer (radeon 9200) for a year and here are the numbers

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Driver------fgl_glxgears-----Glx gears----Atunnel------GLPLANET 
> 
> 8.8.25-------293,8-----------1510,2--------41,76--------39,5
> ...

 

i've not tested 8.14.13-r1 because it doesn't compile with my actual kernel 2.6.12 

as you can see performance is very similar comparing Xorg 6.8.2 radeon driver with fglrx 8.12.10 driver and the radeon driver have less bugs than fglrx have.... here they are:

-- Changing to console and returning to X corrupts your screen (if you are running an opengl game)

-- While playing Opengl games screen becomes black sometimes when using DVI connector

As you can see there are less bugs and they are less important....

If you want to install kernel/Xorg radeon driver you have to:

1) Compile your kernel with agpgart support for your chipset:

```
CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m
```

 in this example i have configured it as a module and my chipset is Intel I865

you have add DRM support and the RADEON driver to your kernel

```
CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m
```

2) change the xorg.conf to use the radeon driver. here is relevant parts of my my xorg.conf

```
# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon9200"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

AGPMode is 4 becase nowadays agp 8 is not supported (we have to wait for xorg 6.9)

"EnablePageFlip" "true" makes things faster

never use AGPFastWrite option with actual radeon driver version and 9200 because it hangs your computer

More complex options can be selected using xorgconfig or reading the man page of radeon.

3) change your opengl version to xorg-x11

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

4) restart your computer with your new kernel and test it. :Rolling Eyes: 

But if you want to use the buggy flrx driver then:

--as you have the Option "UseInternalAGPGART"  "no"  option in your xorg.conf file, verify that you have compiled agpgart support in your kernel (for your specific chipset) and that if you have configured it as a module, that it is loaded

--verify that you have executed opengl-update xorg-x11

--in your xorg.conf file you don't have the dri section, so you haven't permissions to use dri unless you are root. add dri section to add permissions.

```
Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection
```

-- And don't forget to add yourself to the Video group:P 

--post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what's failing when you start X (the piece of the file that you have posted is too small and it isn't graphics driver related so we can't see anything there)

Good luck.....

----------

## Draekon

What part of /var/log/Xorg.0.log should i post? its too long to post the whole thing in one post...

----------

## Specialized

These parts with (EE) or (WW) if there are any. If not, just these with fglrx, agp, dri, drm ...

----------

## Draekon

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

----------

## Specialized

Try adding this

```
Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"
```

 in your xorg-ati-Device-Section (fglrx).

----------

## Draekon

Sorry for the delay in the response, my friend was trying to help me get it working, still no luck, but now the error I get is:

```
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIScreenInit failed because of a version mismatch.

[dri] libdri version is 4.1.0 but version 5.0.x is needed.

[dri] Disabling DRI.
```

----------

## Specialized

Wich version of Xorg-x11 are you using?

6.8.99 has dri 5.0 support, but ati-drivers don't support it yet.

----------

## Draekon

I believe I'm currently using xorg-x11 6.8.2-r1

----------

## Specialized

You can try to reemerge xorg-x11 and ati-drivers with USE="opengl" and the line VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in your make.conf.

----------

## Draekon

I managed to get x11-drm-20050502 and then recompiled xorg-x11, I no longer get the version mismatch error, but instead I get:

```
(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
```

----------

## Specialized

Maybe you can selected the Ati-radeon drm in the Kernel or switch this line in the xorg.conf:

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
```

----------

## jserink

Hi All:

before enabling DRI        glxgears=152fps

After enableing DRI         glxgears=1936fps

Adding tweaks:

Option      "AGPMode" "4"

Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"    glxgears=2490fps

Cheers,

John

----------

## Specialized

As the open-source drivers seems to work very good, I would recommend you to switch to the radeon-driver.

The Performance seems to be the same, there is less troubleshooting and I think there will also be less Problems at Hibernation.

Apart from that I think as a Linux user one should use opensource software and drivers if there is no lack of Performance and the ATI-Drivers are closed-source. 

But that's my personal Opinion.

----------

## xcham

Hey folks, I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 working in xorg as well, hoping you folks could help me out. I want to use the opensource ones as well as I've had very good experiences with them and NOT so good experiences with fglrx.

xorg.conf:

```
Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath   "unix/:-1"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/myfonts/"  

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/oldwinfonts/"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load   "dbe"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

#   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option   "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option   "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option   "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option   "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option   "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option   "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), comment

# out the above line, and uncomment the following line.

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Set the keyboard auto repeat parameters.  Not all platforms implement

# this.

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

#    Option   "Xleds"   "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#    Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a European

# keyboard, you will probably want to use one of:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

#

# If you have a Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# If you have a US "windows" keyboard you will want:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc104"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#

# or:

#

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#

#    Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for xorg

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option   "XkbVariant"   ""

#    Option   "XkbOptions"   ""

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Logitech Cordless Desktop Pro"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "logiinkse"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

    Option   "Protocol"   "imps/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Auto"

# When using mouse connected to a PS/2 port (aka "MousePort"), set the

# the protocol as follows.  On some platforms some other settings may

# be available.

#    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), use

# the following instead of any of the lines above.  The Device line

# is not required in this case.

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some older Logitech mice.  In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option   "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option   "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option   "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option   "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice, or any

# 3-button mouse where the middle button generates left+right button

# events.

#    Option   "ChordMiddle"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "Mouse2"

#    Driver   "mouse"

#    Option   "Protocol"   "MouseMan"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse2"

#EndSection

# Some examples of extended input devices

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "spaceball"

#    Driver   "magellan"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "spaceball2"

#    Driver   "spaceorb"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "touchscreen0"

#    Driver   "microtouch"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option   "MinX"      "1412"

#    Option   "MaxX"      "15184"

#    Option   "MinY"      "15372"

#    Option   "MaxY"      "1230"

#    Option   "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option   "ReportingMode"   "Scaled"

#    Option   "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option   "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "touchscreen1"

#    Driver   "elo2300"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option   "MinX"      "231"

#    Option   "MaxX"      "3868"

#    Option   "MinY"      "3858"

#    Option   "MaxY"      "272"

#    Option   "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option   "ReportingMode"   "Scaled"

#    Option   "ButtonThreshold"   "17"

#    Option   "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option   "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   31.5  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

     HorizSync 30-82

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh   60  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    VertRefresh   50-100        # multisync

#    VertRefresh   60, 65        # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    VertRefresh   40-50, 80-100 # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

     VertRefresh 48-150

# Modes can be specified in two formats.  A compact one-line format, or

# a multi-line format.

# A generic VGA 640x480 mode (hsync = 31.5kHz, refresh = 60Hz)

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "640x480" 25.175 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

#    Mode "640x480"

#        DotClock   25.175

#        HTimings   640 664 760 800

#        VTimings   480 491 493 525

#    EndMode

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "1024x768i" 45 1024 1048 1208 1264 768 776 784 817 Interlace

#    Mode "1024x768i"

#        DotClock   45

#        HTimings   1024 1048 1208 1264

#        VTimings   768 776 784 817

#        Flags      "Interlace"

#    EndMode

# If a monitor has DPMS support, that can be indicated here.  This will

# enable DPMS when the monitor is used with drivers that support it.

#    Option   "dpms"

# If a monitor requires that the sync signals be superimposed on the

# green signal, the following option will enable this when used with

# drivers that support it.  Only a relatively small range of hardware

# (and drivers) actually support this.

#    Option   "sync on green"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

# The Identifier must be present.

    Identifier   "RadeonDriver"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver   "radeon"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

# Various other lines can be specified to override the driver's automatic

# detection code.  In most cases they are not needed.

     Option "BusType" "AGP"

     Option "AGPMode" "4"

#     ChipId     0x5961

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID   "PCI:0:10:0"

# Various option lines can be added here as required.  Some options

# are more appropriate in Screen sections, Display subsections or even

# Monitor sections.

#    Option   "hw cursor" "off"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "RadeonDriver"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8 

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".  In this example, "Mouse1" is the core pointer,

# and "Mouse2" is an extended input device that also generates core

# pointer events (i.e., both mice will move the standard pointer).

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Logitech Cordless Desktop Pro" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0777

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log (relevant bit):

```
(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xff9fe000 - 0xff9fefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xff9f8000 - 0xff9fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xff9ff000 - 0xff9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xff9ffc00 - 0xff9fffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xeeaff000 - 0xeeafffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xeeafe000 - 0xeeafefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [21] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [22] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [23] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [24] 0  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [42] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [43] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8dd8000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8dd8000 to 0xafc59000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module

is loaded before the radeon kernel module.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8dd8000 at 0xafc59000

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1600,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1200) to (1600,1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6989

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6983

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

lspci output for the card:

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 16 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 16 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 16 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

Some dmesg fun:

```
[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 4525 using kernel context 0

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6558 using kernel context 0
```

And finally, lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            49440  0

snd_pcm                84740  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              22404  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8708  1 snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          18432  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    46948  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

radeon                 77696  0

drm                    62356  1 radeon

ipv6                  250048  10

agpgart                31056  1 drm

pwc                    88948  0

emu10k1                73348  1

ac97_codec             19340  1 emu10k1

```

As you can see, agpgart is loaded, I have it enabled in my kernel (I also have an Intel 865PERL board) DRM and radeon models built and running, but for some reason AGP isn't available. I have the permissions on /dev/misc/agpgart set to 0666 so that shouldn't be a problem, same for /dev/dri/card0.

Does anyone have any idea why I can't get DRI working? Oh yeah, kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6.

----------

## xcham

Uh, wonderful. Apparently i865 support is in 2.6.11.11, but not 2.6.12-gentoo-r6. What in the hell.

UPDATE: Compiling 2.6.11.11 vanilla with i865 support didn't help either. Anyone have ideas?

----------

## xcham

Solved. Okay, I picked up from this thread that someone was loading a specific module for their AGP chipset... nobody told me you had to do this, in fact the menuconfig doesn't even list a module name! but I put intel_mch_agp into my /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 file and it works beautifully. Get decent framerates at 1024x768 in UT2k4Demo. Original UT is beautiful, as is tuxracer.

----------

## Hadriel

@djkork

just wanted to thank you for your little xorg radeon driver tutorial. the original fglrx worked until i logged off gnome/x11. my notebook just freezed. with the open source drivers, i have better performance AND gnome doesnt freeze anymore  :Very Happy: 

----------

